# A few new pics of my R33



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Seeing as it was relatively nice last weekend, I managed to wash the car and take a couple of pics....









































































Matt.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Stunning mate


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, that looks very nice. 

I was about to say the wheels look good, but then the engine photos finally downloaded, and damn that engine is cool. :smokin: :smokin: 

Nice car, you must be well chuffed.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks guys.

Mike, how's the 300ZX doing?


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

matt j said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Mike, how's the 300ZX doing?


going into RB's tomorrow to hopefully sort out my boost problem and hopefully get them to look after it with the mapping etc so fingers crossed 

whens yours going in for its 200 shot  ??


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

kirbz said:


> Whens yours going in for its 200 shot  ??


Shush! 

That's cheating........

lol.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

matt j said:


> Shush!
> 
> That's cheating........
> 
> lol.


ooooops sorry


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

Those projector headlamps look cool matt,what was involved in making those.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Matt - your car is absolutely stunning mate.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

smileyculture said:


> Those projector headlamps look cool matt,what was involved in making those.


A couple of Audi A6 Bi-Xenon units and brackets I designed and had fabricated at BAE.  
They're 'quite' bright. lol

I didn't bother with making shrouds though as I thought they looked ok without them.



















Not the best picture, but you get the idea...


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Wow!*

Now THAT is what a 33 should look like:smokin: 

Now I've got something to aspire to!

What are the wheels mate - they're just what I've been looking for, a bit different to the "usual suspects". Are they 19's? I presume they're pretty wide judging by the extra, extra wheel arch extensions?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

The car looks fantastic Matt. Are those wheels new? I didn't remember them before.

How's it running? What boost are you at now?

Regards
Nito


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

That looks very nice Matt :smokin: 

And also looks very,very,very expensive  

All those toys, you lucky boy!


----------



## dongol (Jul 15, 2003)

Now that is one fantastic mint R33!!! and the only other one ive seen with a veilside rear bumper like mine:smokin:,im intrested to know what side skirts you have they suit the style?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Matt - WOW, that is awesome !!! :smokin: 
The wheels really set it off and that grill badge is


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice car indeed. Good choice of wheels and that engine....wow! (love the "built in England bit" LOL)


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Kirbz - naughty boy, lol!

The wheels are Volk Racing 19x10 CE28N's.

Nito - My car used to have the GT-1's as in the 1st pic above, but I changed them before I took the car down for the engine transplant. It drives mighty fine by the way, how's yours doing?

Dave - What can I say, the badge is:smokin: 

DCD -  Maybe the block is Japanese, but the rest of the car aint... lol

Cheers guys


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Heavy weight*

Mean looking mother.Very nice.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Midnight-Purple said:


> Mean looking mother.Very nice.


Cheers fella.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice!!

Hows your gearbox?

Neil


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Matt, 

When your passing, call in mate as i wouldnt mind having a chat about your head lights and how you did them etc 

Mike


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Neil - Gearbox is fine mate, once you get used to it. I think it's better to drive with than a conventional box now.

Mike - I'll be around tomorrow, you still got my number?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow that is nice i think that is now my fav r33

great job!


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

matt j said:


> Neil - Gearbox is fine mate, once you get used to it. I think it's better to drive with than a conventional box now.
> 
> Mike - I'll be around tomorrow, you still got my number?


Hi Matt

I'm working till about 3ish so will give you a bell or text when i'm back


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mike, no problem mate - I'll be in and around Heysham tomorrow afternoon.

Cheers for the comments guys.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Really nice, like that


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Gorgeous!!!! 

Claire


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cheers Steve.

A few people don't like the 400R decal, I might change the 4 for a 7 or 8 . lol.

Luffy's car looks pretty similar :smokin: , I like the colour, and the lines of the Nismo kit.


----------



## k11nkys (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi matt,
i'll be honest, i don't usually fancy r33 gtrs that have big bumpers and big bodykits....but your one's unique! definitely one of the best r33s i'v come across (and i'v had two before). its got a evo6 gsr look to the front and arches which look mean and them wheels are bad!!!!!!!!!
dont ever sell this!


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

*Angel Eyes?!*

Did you make those lights yourself? If so, HOW?!!? 

I need a set like that!!!!!!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

*She as a beauty*

She's looking good Matt, i am glad to see after offering to host my Pictures you got around to doing yours. Again stunning car mate and Love those lights. Gives me a few ideas!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Trojansport said:


> Did you make those lights yourself? If so, HOW?!!?
> 
> I need a set like that!!!!!!


Yeah, I made them myself, was quite easy once I'd chosen which parts I wanted to use.



R1 Nismo said:


> She's looking good Matt, i am glad to see after offering to host my Pictures you got around to doing yours. Again stunning car mate and Love those lights. Gives me a few ideas!!


Mine were hosted a while ago now John, 2 really nice R33's...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Found a short bit of footage.....

R33 GTR


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Absolutely stunning Matt...


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow that's one of the best R33 I've ever seen, stunning man :smokin:

The rims looks small. What are you using? 255, or?

That isn't stock head lights right?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

matt j said:


> Cheers Steve.
> 
> A few people don't like the 400R decal, I might change the 4 for a 7 or 8 . lol.
> 
> Luffy's car looks pretty similar :smokin: , I like the colour, and the lines of the Nismo kit.



Completely agree bout the lines of the Nismo kit, i was never a big fan of the 33's but when i saw mine with the 400r kit i thought it looked absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRJack said:


> Wow that's one of the best R33 I've ever seen, stunning man :smokin:
> 
> The rims looks small. What are you using? 255, or?


The wheels on my car are 19x10 Volk Racing CE28N's on 285/30/19s so aint that small.



GTRJack said:


> That isn't stock head lights right?


The headlight are the standard units but now have 2 sets of Audi A6 Bi-Xenon projectors mounted in them instead of the original halogen units, it's a conversion I did myself.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Cheers.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice car....


----------



## SAMURAI BHP (Jun 29, 2005)

STUNNING CAR MATE, BEST LOOKING R33 I HAVE SEEN IN AGES. LOVE THE HEADLIGHTS!!!! ALSO WHAT SIZE ARE THE WHEELS AND WHAT MODEL ARE THEY??? THANKS IAN


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matt j said:


> The wheels on my car are 19x10 Volk Racing CE28N's on 285/30/19s so aint that small.


Ian, wheels are above mate...


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Jealous much!

Excellent job, a brilliant mature example of one of the best R33's i've seen.

(again, like most people here i've very interested in your work on the lights. If there is ever a 'how-to' posted i'd like a read )

Nice one,

D.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

DaleHarrison said:


> (again, like most people here i've very interested in your work on the lights. If there is ever a 'how-to' posted i'd like a read )


If there is enough interest I'll do a 'How-To' with pics etc for those who want to do a conversion - you can do both sets like I have, or have the look of the normal R33 Xenons too.

Let me know if there is much interest.
Parts wise - I've seen parts on ebay to do the job for around £250 a set or £500 for twin headlights like mine.


----------



## ProjectBlue (Nov 2, 2005)

In Eric Cartman voice - Sweeeeet


----------



## blairellis (Feb 24, 2006)

SOOOOOOOO HOT....want to touch the hiney!


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

*Hope you don't mind. *

Hi Matt,

I was trying to find a good example of an R33 the other week to use as a Photoshop image for my demo car. Well I hope you don't mind, but I used yours. I still need them lights! I might have a little job for you one day! 



Won't be too long before it looks like that. But I think I'm going to be using a combination of Do-Luck and Bee-R parts. And I should have a few pics of my new "Magpie's Heaven" by the weekend.


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Matt that is one stunning R33:smokin: Looks fantastic mate


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Trojansport said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I was trying to find a good example of an R33 the other week to use as a Photoshop image for my demo car. Well I hope you don't mind, but I used yours. I still need them lights! I might have a little job for you one day!
> 
> ...


No problem in using the pic for your photoshop mate - I think it looks good.

I've already ordered the carbon front grill too 

Be good to see some photos of your car when it's finished.

John Mc - cheers mate.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Where'd you get the grille from? How much?

Nick.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Copy Cat 

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8690


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Mimimimimimimimimimim  It doesn't say who makes them though, as I want to supply them. I shall have to research! Some more! That's all I've been doing lately!  Cheers anyhoo Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Just found this photo on my camera.......*










One of my favorite pictures of my car!


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

where'd you get the old school gtr badge from? I want one hehehe


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

not really feeling the front end, but your motor set up is nice, and the rest of the car too.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Old school badge is from Japan - cost about 30GBP + P&P


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*New carbon grill arrived today*


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

You're trying to make my Photoshop aint you!!


----------

